# Black and White 2 problem:villagers dont age



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

hi ive got a problem in bw2 that pretty much renders the game unplayable. none of the villagers get older, noone ages so when someons born they 1 year old forever. ive checked all over the net and noone has the same problem. The only thing i have to go on is that during the install theres and error in some sound file but i cant se how that affects villager aging. If anyone knows a solution to this plz help.Thanks.


----------

